# Building own regulated mod from scratch



## zimbovapster (27/10/14)

Hey does anyone know of a good site to buy all the individual parts?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Hey does anyone know of a good site to buy all the individual parts?



I suggest you get on the group buy...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/group-buy-fat-daddy-vapes.6216/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zimbovapster (27/10/14)

What is a group buy rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/14)

It's where one kind person decides to buy in bulk on behalf of a whole lot of members to save on shipping costs and sometimes get a bulk discount.

Fat Daddy Vapes in the US sells most of the components that one needs to build a mod but if you order just for yourself the shipping really kills the project... so a group have got together and are all buying at the same time. Make sense now?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zimbovapster (27/10/14)

Yeah thanks a lot rob but can you buy the chip and everything from there?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Yeah thanks a lot rob but can you buy the chip and everything from there?



Nope... the problem is you need to get bits from all over the damn place... most of the hardware you can get from them but not the Circuit boards I don't think? I wouldn't dream of trying to build my own because I'm not a MAcGyver type at all... maybe some of the guys that have researched this can let you know...


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (27/10/14)

Hey. I got all my components from RS components. I just have to look for the part numbers as it took me abou a week an several pots of coffe to get what i need. So many components....so many.*sigh*


----------



## zimbovapster (28/10/14)

I see and is there maybe a link telling you exactly what components you need?


----------



## Genosmate (28/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Hey does anyone know of a good site to buy all the individual parts?


Here you go,Italian site can be viewed in English.They will deliver to SA,if you send them an email they will respond with a quotation for what you need.I haven't used them simply because I don't like the bottom feeder solutions.http://www.svapamo.it/store/index.php?route=common/home


----------



## The Golf (28/10/14)

Seriously Geno you dont like bottom fed? Why if i may ask?


----------



## Genosmate (28/10/14)

The Golf said:


> Seriously Geno you dont like bottom fed? Why if i may ask?


Sorry my mistake,I should have written that I don't like their bottom feeder solutions.I don't really use much else apart from mech bottom feeders,mostly REO.


----------



## The Golf (28/10/14)

Zimbo fastech sells everything you would need, there are other ways of sourcing parts but they prob your best bet. I was very patient and got everything from guys on the forum.


----------



## zimbovapster (28/10/14)

Im still very unclear of what components I will need haha


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Im still very unclear of what components I will need haha



If you make a drawing of what you want and do some research, you will exactly know what components you need.

If you start reading through the "Modders Paradise" thread, you will get almost all the info you require.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Golf (28/10/14)

im a slow learner lol it took me 3months from drawing to building the actual mod. Don't be in a hurry and it will come out exactly how you drew it or saw it in your head. Well almost


----------



## Andre (28/10/14)

These might help:

https://www.scribd.com/doc/209902492/How-to-build-a-DNA20-DNA30-Mod

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/battery-mods/502407-my-dna20-box-mod-project-build.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (28/10/14)

zimbovapster said:


> Im still very unclear of what components I will need haha


Try this http://puckecig.com/2011/07/wiring-e-cig-box-mods/


----------



## Nooby (28/10/14)

You would need a DIY mod(wooden, plastic or metal - shape of your choice). You would then need a 510 connector (Top feed for dripping or bottom feed(bottle needed)). Wires and battery terminals, a DNA30 or SX350 board for regulating the mod and a switch for firing. The atomizer and battery to finish everything off.


----------



## zimbovapster (28/10/14)

Thanks guys such a help


----------

